

Goldman Sachs Says It May Sell, Hedge Facebook Stake  - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-01-05/goldman-sachs-says-it-may-sell-hedge-facebook-stake.html

======
spitfire
I'm not sure Mr.Zuckerberg understands just who he's getting into bed with
here.

Good luck sir, you are far braver than I.

------
jdp23
and how convenient, they'll have a bunch of wealthy investors in a vehicle
they've set up to get around SEC regulation to sell it to!

